# My Seiko 6139S



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Just after I really got into watches a few years ago, I had my heart set on a Seiko "Pogue" (a.k.a "Pepsi") 6139 auto chronograph. One wanted post later and courtesy of this very forum I was the proud owner of the watch below.










As you can see, it's in very nice shape, but as with the vast majority of these gold-dialled variants the inner rotating bezel has, over the years, faded to a creamy white. It became my daily wearer for a while, until the chronograph reset lever gave up the ghost, and then migrated to the back of the watch box with a great big "to-do" stamped on it.

Fast forward a few years and this arrived around Christmas time, again courtesy of the forum:










It's another 6139, although this time the so-called "White Helmet", one of my favourite Seiko designs and one of those "have to buy" from the early days. Upon arrival, however, there was an issue with the crown, so I decided it should be packed up and sent off for a service. Along with the Pogue, I sent them off to Steve at Rytetime for a spell in the spa in the first week of January this year.

The Helmet proved an easy fix, coming back pretty quickly, fully serviced and running like a dream. It wears its age on the dial and hands as opposed to the case, which I really like.

The Pepsi, on the other hand, proved a bit of a headache. Steve informed me that the chrono seconds hand was unoriginal, and since it did not fit properly, it had to be replaced. But as parts for these Seikos are like hens' teeth, he couldn't find one anywhere, so mid-May I got in touch with Jonathan Koch who has a veritable Aladdin's Cave of Seiko chrono parts. He found a used but original red seconds hand for me, as well as a NOS yellow chapter ring. I reasoned that I might as well replace this since the watch was in bits, so both parts were flown from the States via me, to Casa del Rytetime.

Well, the good news is that the Pogue returned yesterday in fine fettle. Here's what I found when I opened the package:



















And an obligatory group shot:










Many thanks to Steve for his handiwork, Jonathan for the parts and of course the forum, for its invaluable advice. I hope you like the results as much as I do!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That group shot is a bit of seiko watch porn! What a nice pair. :man_in_love: Well done Steve at Rytetime too. :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What a great story & a happy ending 

A big fan of the 6139's , well done that man :thumbsup:

cheers martin


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

martinzx said:


> What a great story & a happy ending


+1. Well done. :good: The 'long hauls' are always worth it in the end. 

PS - I'd noticed what seemed an inordinate number of 6139-6002 Pogues on listed eBay this week. :shocking:

See this search: http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=Seiko+6139*+6002*+Chron*&_sacat=0&LH_LocatedIn=0&_sop=12&_dmpt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&_dmd=1&_od

Most of them appeared to contain 'repro' parts. :hammer: It's a veritable minefield out there. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mine says 'Hello'...I had one of these for my 21st in 1975...the original was lost in a move , but I replaced it with a '76 model. That developed a fault with the date wheel in that it wouldn't line up correctly, then I snapped the crown off the stem! As you have said, parts for these are as rare as rocking horse poo, but eventually I did manage to find a genuine replacement (though it cost Â£50). Some months later a good example came up for sale in the SC that was perfect except for the dial was a bit aged. I swapped the dials over and ended up with a more or less perfect example which is still my favourite today.










Yours is one of the first ones produced (1969) with that 'Proof' legend @ 9 o'clock...later (in 1970) it changed to 'Resist' and in 1972, disappeared altogether. This link is very informative for anyone interested in the 6139's, written by a few enthusiasts...long winded and repetetive but gives loads of useful info if you read it all... 6139-6002


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

delays said:


> Just after I really got into watches a few years ago, I had my heart set on a Seiko "Pogue" (a.k.a "Pepsi") 6139 auto chronograph. One wanted post later and courtesy of this very forum I was the proud owner of the watch below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi i like both of your watches very nice to all the best woody77.


----------



## jsv1891 (Jun 15, 2011)

Great story and really reallny nice watches :thumbup:


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments chaps!


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

Hi nice story. Lovin the White Helmet!


----------



## new2horology (Jun 28, 2010)

love love love the white helmet, is this a mod or an original seiko item. Sorry for the newb question

Nick


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

new2horology said:


> love love love the white helmet, is this a mod or an original seiko item. Sorry for the newb question
> 
> Nick


Hi Nick

Yes, they are an original Seiko product...

Here's mine, it's also been to Steve Burrages..



















A few more 6139's..



















There's a couple more in with these..










John


----------



## new2horology (Jun 28, 2010)

OMFG!!









John, thats alot of watches, can't even imagine what the missus thinks?

nice work

Nick


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

new2horology said:


> OMFG!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm... the missus thinks i'm crackers...

This is about half of what I have :blush2: the other half are all for spares really...










John


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

johnbaz said:


> new2horology said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG!!
> ...


John, where do you sleep? Lol. 

x


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

rolexgirl said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > new2horology said:
> ...


The question should be "Where does the missus sleep?"!!!!! :angel_not:

Mike


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Ha!!!

I only put them on the bed to take a pic, it took nearly an hour to set them out 

John


----------



## new2horology (Jun 28, 2010)

johnbaz said:


> Ha!!!
> 
> I only put them on the bed to take a pic, it took nearly an hour to set them out
> 
> John


John, I don't suppose you have a gmt world time, that doesn't get any wrist time you want to get rid?

Nick


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

new2horology said:


> John, I don't suppose you have a gmt world time, that doesn't get any wrist time you want to get rid?
> 
> Nick


Hi Nick

I presume you mean the Rolley one??- 'fraid not, I only have this Seiko world time 










John


----------

